# Logo erstellen



## markus-g (6. August 2004)

Hi,
ich wollte in nächster Zeit ein Logo erstellen. Allerdings hab ich mit photoshop so einige Probleme wie z.B einfach Linien zeichen. Könnte mir jemand TIpps zum Thema Internetlogos schicken oder eins für mich mal machen. Über jede Hilfe würde ich mich sehr  freuen.

MFG
Markus-g


----------



## Night Vision Worker (6. August 2004)

*Mein Tip: Programm wechsel*
Für Logos ist es auf jedenfall besser ein Vektorprogramm wie Freehand oder Illustrator zu verwenden!


----------



## Receiver (7. August 2004)

...oder halt versuchen mit Pfad-Tool von Photoshop was zu reißen


----------



## funnytommy (7. August 2004)

*Logo!*

Hallo!

Also ich bin ja auch sehr interessiert daran ein eigenes Logo zu erstellen!
Habs jetzt auch mit Photoshop probiert! Ging ja eigentlich ganz gut aber als ich hier gelesen hab dass es mit Freehand besser funktionieren soll wäre ich nicht abgeneigt wenn jemand ein Tut. für Freehand z.b zur Logo erstellung hätte

Danke


----------



## Receiver (8. August 2004)

Ja, also der Witz bei nem Logo ist doch der, dass man was individuelles hat... Wenn ich jetzt ein Tut zur Logoerstellung in Freehand oder Illustr. mache hat ja dann auf einmal die halbe Welt das gleiche Logo...

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle mal paar schon existierende Logos angucken, wie die gemacht wurden, und eventuell nähere Infos darüber einholen, was an nem Logo wichtig ist...gibt ja schließlich Leute, die Ihr Geld damit verdienen Logos oder Firmenimages zu erstellen, was heißt, dass es zu diesem Thema auch einiges an Literatur geben sollte.
Die eigentliche Logoerstellung ist dann im Endeffekt nicht mehr so wild, weil die meisten Logos ja aus einfachen Formen bestehen, die Du schon nach den ersten paar Stunden mit Freehand problemlos ohne Tut erzeugen kannst.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. August 2004)

@ funnytommy 

Wie ich mitgekriegt habe, hattest du dir Freehand ja probeweise
runtergeladen. Daraus schließe ich, dass es dir eher um ein
Tutorial geht, das Grundlagenwissen vermittelt, als das pure
Erstellen eines Logos.
Deshalb empfehle ich dir, einfach mal in die Videotutorials hier
auf der Seite zu gucken oder dich durch Seiten wie 
http://www.freehandsource.com zu wühlen um das nötige Wissen zu
ergattern um ein individuelles Logo zu entwerfen.


----------



## funnytommy (8. August 2004)

*Danke!*

Danke für diie hilfreichen Tipps!
Werd mal schauen was ich so hinbringe!

Greets!


----------

